
ADC (Analog to Digital Converter) Module for FPGA Design - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/adc-analog-digital-converter-module-fpga-design
======
ionela
Howto interface an Analog to Digital Converter (ADC) to the FPGA board. In
this post I will give some ideas about interfacing an ADC to the FPGA design.
One of the Digilent Inc.’s product is the ADC module codenamed Pmod-AD1.

